# mighty press heat press parts?



## directvalet (Jun 7, 2012)

hi everyone, i have recently bought a 2nd hand mighty press heat press first bought in 2003, as it was a good price for what i have heard is good quality, just wondering if anyone knows where you can get parts for this heat press in case it breaks ect, any info would be a great help, thanks in advance!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Made by Stahls Hotronixs, there is a link on the left.


----------

